# Communities > Modern-era Swords and Collecting Community > Modern Production Katanas >  Arashi Forge

## Dale Joseph

New sword company is online. 

www.arashiforge.com

----------


## Bogdan M.

Unfortunately, their highest end page doesn't work yet.

----------


## Hong Yeung

Prices look good for the descriptions they give.... however...

Looking at the bushido series, sakura katana, i clicked on a  picture...

http://arashiforge.homestead.com/fil...s_2_07_003.jpg

and the hamon looks like a WIRE BRUSH job..... correct me if i'm wrong.

----------


## Andrew W. Priestley

There is something familiar about this stuff and the packaging...and not encouragingly familiar either.

----------


## Bogdan M.

> and the hamon looks like a WIRE BRUSH job..... correct me if i'm wrong.


You're probably not wrong. Anyway I have stopped believing in good 500 buck swords some time ago. It's just like Santa.

----------


## Jo P.

Oh man, that is the same ugly wire-brushed "hamon" that I am trying to remove on my $59 Musashi.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## Aaron Justice

Ouch. I have seen many of these same blades go on eBay for about $50.

If they can make a profit off a $50 sale... I won't even go further.

----------


## michael wilson

_$649.00 for a repackaged masahiro  - you have to admire the cahooners on these people ._

poor kissaki , fake hamons , zinc alloy generic fittings , tsuba and menuki , boot lace ito  - $649.00 buys a lot of fertiliser these days 

at least people like Kris Cutlery do a decent product with out all the fantasy and ballyhoo .

----------


## Timo Qvintus

Longquan blades galore. And not the good stuff, either. I'm guessing they make their own tsukamaki, since it's worse than usual.. 

I wonder if the "high-end stuff" will be a Fred Chen line.

----------


## Derrick Guo

And the galling part...is that the sword pictures for each series on their "home" page are Dynasty Forge images...I know, because I took them.

They even have a badly blacked out area where the Dynasty Forge logo was.  

I think I might send them a pissy e-mail.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> And the galling part...is that the sword pictures for each series on their "home" page are Dynasty Forge images...I know, because I took them.
> 
> They even have a badly blacked out area where the Dynasty Forge logo was.  
> 
> I think I might send them a pissy e-mail.



You know, you're right Derrick. So many people use these images, but they retail your blades. I guess I'm so used to seeing them I didn't even notice...

----------


## michael wilson

They are mis-representing their product by using images of quality items to enhance the perception of their wares  - 

People may see the site and pics and assume that is what they are getting ,

Derricks company has built up a very good reputation for quality 
and his lines are held in high esteem amongst us lovers of good production swords  - to see his images ripped off stinks .

same as when zhi sword had images from aoi art on their page when they first started out , its out of order .


Mick

----------


## Derrick Guo

Well, they took it down quickly once I notified them and were quite polite about it.  That should count for something.

----------


## Hong Yeung

> They are mis-representing their product by using images of quality items to enhance the perception of their wares  -


Not really.... Just click on to their ronin series and select Sakura katana, and click the pictures....

Absolutely poor qaulity pictures, plus i can see, crappy ito, crappy tsukamaki job, crappy fake wirebrush hamon.... nothing's misrepresented in the pictures. 

Just the text and the numebrs next to the $ sign.

----------


## Aaron Justice

> Not really.... Just click on to their ronin series and select Sakura katana, and click the pictures....
> 
> Absolutely poor qaulity pictures, plus i can see, crappy ito, crappy tsukamaki job, crappy fake wirebrush hamon.... nothing's misrepresented in the pictures. 
> 
> Just the text and the numebrs next to the $ sign.


The pictures we were talking about were pictures straight from Dynasty Forge. They do not sell Dynasty Forge products.

----------


## michael wilson

I think Hong was being ironic Aaron  - dont worry 
it went over my head 1st time around  :Wink:  :Big Grin: 


sorry Hong mate  :Smilie:  just kidding .


Mick

----------


## Aaron Justice

Oh, if he was I must not have picked it up.

Subtle humor is a British thing...

I guess...  :Big Grin: 







> I think Hong was being ironic Aaron  - dont worry 
> it went over my head 1st time around 
> 
> 
> sorry Hong mate  just kidding .
> 
> 
> Mick

----------

